# Bootcamp : le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partition, ni restauré en une seule partition



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai tenté d'installer win 10 via bootcamp sur mon mac pro mojave 10.14.1

sauf que j'étais bloqué à "patienter que bootcamp supprimes les partitions qu'il a créé" au bout d'une demi heure j'ai craqué et fermer le logiciel.

sauf que voilà maintenant quand lance boot camp j'ai le message du titre.

j'ai bidouillé de partout dans l'espoir de m'en sortir mais rien n'y fait je ne peux le supprimer ...

je souhaite juste récupérer mon disque dur en une seule partie  

voilà mon "diskutill list"

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         200.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                42.7 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            178.7 GB   disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.3 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *kerooooo
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier toute) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée --> supprime les 2 partitions dédiées à Windows > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné > pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage à un segment de l'enchaînement. Mais fais ton coller dans une fenêtre de code selon le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton ⌹ ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup! le disque dur à repris son stockage initial

voici ce qui m'a été retourné 


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started erase on disk0s3 OSXRESERVED
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 50 685 575 168 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 200 000 000 000 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            178.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```



ceci étant aurais-tu une idée du pourquoi j'étais resté bloqué sur "patienter que bootcamp supprimes les partitions qu'il a créé" ? et si je peux installer windows ou non ?

merci encore


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Problème résolu, en effet !

Tu peux relancer l'Assistant BootCamp si tu veux.


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

je viens de retenter maintenant on m'annonce une erreur lors de la copie des fichiers windows et de nouveau bloqué sur cette page ...




que faire ? merci


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Tu devrais peut-être redémarrer une fois. Car il n'y a aucune partition *BOOTCAMP* résiduelle sur le disque.


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

j'ai redémarrer toujours le même problème pourtant je prends bien l'iso de windows ...


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

j'ai trouvé la solution mais maintenant il me dit ça


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande liste les instantanés du volume > susceptibles d'y retenir un espace "fantôme"

Poste le retour > si retour il y a...


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

aucune réponse depuis cette commande


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Donc pas d'instantanés. Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


la commande affiche l'occupation du volume démarré et l'espace libre disponible

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

@kerooooo
Lorsque tu insères des images/photos dans ta réponse, fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu les sélectionnes, tu sélectionnes Miniature. Le résultat est dans tes précédentes réponses que j'ai modifiées.

Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso ? Par défaut, il ne faut pas utiliser le fichier du mois d'octobre 2018 mais celui du mois d'avril 2018 ayant pour nom exact *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. La taille de 42,7 Go est bien trop petite, voilà ce que préconise actuellement Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...il n'y a pas si longtemps, un membre avait tenté l'installation sans succès avec une partition de 40 Go et lorsqu'il a tenté avec 64 Go, cela à fonctionner.

Pour macOS, il faut laisser entre 15/20 de disponible pour que celui-ci fonctionne correctement, même remarque pour Windows. Et pour ce dernier, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr

Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il aurait fallu attribuer au minimum 60 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

```
df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   186G    63G    75% 1266559 9223372036853509248    0%   /
```




ensuite oui je l'ai appris juste avant ce bug qu'il ne fallait pas utiliser la 1809 voilà où était mon premier problème...

il faut juste résoudre cette histoire d'espace


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Je vois qu'il y a *63 Go* de blocs déclarés "disponibles" dans le *Conteneur apfs* --> tu demandes une partition *BOOTCAMP* de quelle taille ?


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

Pour moi, ce n'est pas jouable, il n'y a plus assez d'espace de disponible pour macOS ni pour Windows.


----------



## kerooooo (17 Décembre 2018)

pourtant il ne m'en exige que 40


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2018)

Passe encore la commande :

```
sudo du -shx /
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* : *gibibytes* = base 2) > la taille des fichiers du volume démarré. Elle est assez lente à passer : attends de récupérer l'invite de commande terminé par ton* nomcourt$* en signal de complétion

Poste le retour.


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2018)

kerooooo a dit:


> pourtant il ne m'en exige que 40


C'est bien, si après une installation de Windows, celui-ci n'occupe qu'environ 8 Go, cet espace va grossir avec le temps et ultra rapidement sans que l'utilisateur ne s'en rende compte. Après utilisation des logiciels intégrés d'une version de Windows, tous les fichiers .dll qui sont inclus dans chaque application seront copiés en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus dans le dossier WinSxS, car Microsoft estime que c'est la meilleure méthode pour un démarrage rapide de Windows. Que dire lorsque des jeux ou gros logiciels sont installés en plus ? Ce dossier continuera de gonfler, gonfler, gonfler...

Relis ma réponse #12. A la base beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont une méconnaissance de macOS, mais c'est encore pire avec Windows ! Non content d'avoir ce dossier WinSxS, la moindre mise à jour officielle provenant de chez Microsoft sera téléchargée et stockée. Quand j'entends stocker, après installation cette version 1803 ne sera pas effacée, ce sera à l'utilisateur de décider ou pas de la garder, mais beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Windows ne savent même pas que c'est possible !

Pour exemple, j'ai fait la mise à jour de la version de Windows 1803 vers la 1809 sans aucun problème. Bien, le problème est que tous les anciens fichiers de la version 1803 sont stockés dans un répertoire/dossier bien spécifique. Microsoft n'est pas très prolixe pour dire comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers si la nouvelle version convient et surtout comment effacer définitivement ces fichiers ! Il y a bien un utilitaire qui permet d'effacer pas mal de fichiers et lorsqu'on sélectionne les anciens fichiers, pour exemple de la version 1803, ce seront entre 20/25 Go qui seront effacés d'un seul coup !

Il faut donc bien imaginer la place totale que cela représente. Si à la base après utilisation/installation des logiciels Windows 1803 et tiers, que le disque dur occupe disons 25 Go, si on fait une mise à jour majeure vers la 1809, cet espace fait un bond vers 45/50 Go d'occupation. Soit on a suffisamment d'espace pour faire cette mise à jour, soit elle ne se fera pas et on va encore pester en accusant Apple et Microsoft !

Désolé d'en rajouter une couche, mais il faut bien connaître le fonctionnement de ces deux OS _(Operating System)_ avant de lancer des cailloux !


----------

